# geluid van een mondharp



## jedna

Hallo,
Zou iemand mij een tip kunnen geven voor hoe je het geluid van een mondharp/mondtrommel zou kunnen omschrijven?
Heb zelf al menig woord 'geproefd' (gonzen, ronken, neuriën, brommen, zeuren, murmelen, mummelen, geneuzel enz enz) maar heb DE beschrijving
nog niet kunnen vinden. Misschien heeft iemand van jullie een idee?
Alvast Bedankt,
Jedna


----------



## eno2

zinderend


----------



## jedna

Hallo eno,
Dank voor je voorstel. Ik ben misschien in mijn vraag ietwat tekort geschoten met het geven van informatie, maar de mondharp komt voor in een gedicht van een Italiaanse dichter die ik aan het vertalen ben.

Hij gebruikt het Italiaanse woord: sussurro, wat zo'n beetje alles betekent wat ik hierboven al schreef, maar wat me op de een of andere manier niet bevredigt, als ik me het geluid van het instrumentje te binnen breng.
Om een idee van de tekst te geven plak ik hier een paar regels. Je zult zien dat het zinderen, op zich wel een puntige omschrijving,
concurreert met het woord vibreren:
_In de Corsicaanse bergen, in Vivario,//Brengen mannen de avond rond de//Warmte, opgesloten onder de//Petroleumlamp in de kamer door,//Met hun lange witte baarden hangend//Op de handen die steunen op hun stok,//Bedachtzaam kauwend op hun pijp//Beluisteren ze Ors’Antone’s zang,//Begeleid door de *???*//Van de vibrerende mondharp tussen//De tanden van de knaap Ghiuvanni:_
Ben nog maar pas bezig met het gedicht, dus deze vertaling is concept, eerste versie. Moet nog het nodige aan verbeterd, dus let daar maar niet op
Groet, Jedna


----------



## eno2

Hoelang denk je daar over te doen? Hoeveel bladzijden?

Tja, vibreren is al gebruikt. Ik vind vibreren een beetje redundant. Alle snaren- snaarinstrumenten vibreren. Maar als dat er staat in het origineel... niets aan te doen. Ik werd wel eens begeleid door een vriend op de mondharp. Ik weet niet of het specifieke klankeffect ooit goed gevat werd noch of dat mogelijk is. Ik zou ??? invullen net twee woorden: glijdende klanken. Maar met dat sussurro, waar ik niet van houd,  kan dat niet....Dan maar "gegons"


----------



## jedna

Ja, dat staat er inderdaad: 'vibrante'. In het origineel staat: accompagnato dal sussurro della rivergola...
Sussurro dus. De meest toepasselijke Nederlandse verwanten, ook van de diverse Italiaanse synoniemen van sussurro, heb ik hierboven beschreven. Zelf had ik ook al het idee om het woord klanken te gebruiken plus een bijvoeglijk naamwoord daarvoor. Ik kwam op _nasale_ klanken, maar dat is het dan toch ook weer niet hè.
Maar goed, als_ jij _als de taalgigant die je bent het niet weet.... Zal ik net als de dichter dan maar een woord moeten kiezen dat het geluid het dichtst benadert. In ieder geval hartstikke bedankt voor je tijd, en... goed weekend!
Jedna

NB: Hoe lang ik daarover denk te doen... Hmmmm
Ben intussen al 3 jaar bezig. En net begonnen aan de vijfde bundel. Het is een enorm dikke pil met het verzameld werk. En als je dan weet dat hij bekend staat als de 'vader van het Italiaans hermetisme'... need I say more?


----------



## eno2

Taalgigant


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Taalgigant


Meen ik hoor! Als ik zie hoe, en met hoeveel kennis jij je hier op deze site voor onze mooie Nl. taal inzet...Chapeau!!!


----------



## eno2

Veel succes met je project.


----------



## jedna

Vond in een artikel over de mondharp de volgende, grappige, benamingen: mondtrommel, bromijzer, snorreding, muyltromp, troemp, Jeudy tromp, en gedachtenverdrijver.
Ik zat zelf al een poosje aan 'snorren' te denken, en nu ik daar 'snorreding' zag staan...! 
Dank voor het meedenken


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> NB: Hoe lang ik daarover denk te doen... Hmmmm
> Ben intussen al 3 jaar bezig. En net begonnen aan de vijfde bundel. Het is een enorm dikke pil met het verzameld werk. En als je dan weet dat hij bekend staat als de 'vader van het Italiaans hermetisme'... need I say more?



Ik deed eens 1200 blz verzameld werk van een dichter in 2 jaar, puur als studieproject.


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Ik deed eens 1200 blz verzameld werk van een dichter in 2 jaar, puur als studieproject.


Nee, dat ga ik echt niet redden. ik ben nu met het begin van bundel 5 maar net over de helft van het hele werk. De tijd gaat niet zozeer in het vertalen
'an sich' zitten, maar in het proberen te doorgronden van de cryptische/hermetische teksten. Maar ik geniet er ontzettend van en er is geen haast
bij. Wie was de dichter die je vertaalde? Laat me raden...: een Spanjaard?


----------



## eno2

Seferis. Dertig jaar geleden. Jij?


----------



## jedna

Giuseppe Ungaretti - Wikipedia


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Seferis. Dertig jaar geleden. Jij?



Hier een kleine proeve van Unga: in het Engels, gevonden op wordpress.com:https://essexmyth.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/ungaretti-02-canzone.pdf

Seferis. Een Griek dus. Heb even op PoemHunter gekeken. Mooi, sfeervolle poëzie.


----------



## eno2

Brrrrr  Verduistering inderdaad.


----------



## jedna

Maar als je het eenmaal hebt doorgrond....het mooiste, meest hartverscheurende wat je ooit aan poëzie onder ogen hebt gehad! Maar dat is natuurlijk puur persoonlijk. Heb jij Seferis ooit uitgegeven? Is daar nog ergens iets van te lezen (evt van jouw hand?)


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> Maar als je het eenmaal hebt doorgrond....het mooiste, meest hartverscheurende wat je ooit aan poëzie onder ogen hebt gehad! Maar dat is natuurlijk puur persoonlijk. Heb jij Seferis ooit uitgegeven? Is daar nog ergens iets van te lezen (evt van jouw hand?)


Het korte antwoord is nee. Ik had, ongelooflijk genoeg, een uitgever, maar trok me terug.


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Het korte antwoord is nee. Ik had, ongelooflijk genoeg, een uitgever, maar trok me terug.



Jammer! Heb een goed weekend, groet Jedna


----------



## Hans Molenslag

jedna said:


> Zou iemand mij een tip kunnen geven voor hoe je het geluid van een mondharp/mondtrommel zou kunnen omschrijven? Heb zelf al menig woord 'geproefd' (gonzen, ronken, neuriën, brommen, zeuren, murmelen, mummelen, geneuzel enz enz) maar heb DE beschrijving
> nog niet kunnen vinden.


_Gonzen_ lijkt me prima. _Brommen_ en _ronken_ kunnen eventueel ook wat mij betreft. De andere vind ik minder geslaagd.


----------



## jedna

Goedemorgen Hans,

Brommen en ronken vind ik wat zwaar, en gonzen zou kunnen inderdaad, maar dat geeft naar mijn idee geen goed idee van hoe het instrumentje klinkt. Ik had intussen een aantal grappige synoniemen voor mondharp gevonden, waaronder: snorreding,
een naam die niet voor niets zo is ontstaan...
Aangezien het woord 'snorren' toch ook al in mijn hoofd 'rondzoemde' meen ik in 'snorreding' een goede onderbouwing voor die keuze te zien. Als ik het mondharpgeluid beluister komt dat er aardig in de buurt, maar het geeft ook weer niet alle nuances weer. De dichter zelf kwam kennelijk ook niet verder dan het in mijn ogen vrij algemene 'sussurro', en dat terwijl deze, eersteklas taalvirtuoos, in al zijn gedichten uitermate concies formuleert.
Hoe dan ook, hartelijk dank voor je reactie,
Groet, Jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Resonerend zoemen. Of anders resonerend brommen.

Edit: Als er op de mondharp nogal plukkend gespeeld wordt, kun je ook nog kiezen voor _plingplongen_. Wordt op internet vaker gebezigd voor dit type snarenspel. Staat nog niet in het woordenboek, jammer genoeg.


----------



## jedna

hallo bibibiben,

sorry voor mijn late reactie. was er even een paar dagen tussenuit en zie je reactie nu pas.
Plingplong vind ik een hele goeie! Bij dit woord kan ik me zowel ritme en geluid voorstellen,
zoals ik de mondharp ken!
_Hartstikke_ bedankt hiervoor, en jammer inderdaad dat zulke pareltjes nog geen plaats in
het woordenboek hebben gevonden.

Hartelijke groet,
Jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Ik was er ook even tussenuit.

Ja, jammer dat nog maar zo weinig mensen aan _plingplong_ willen. Maar wat niet is, kan komen.


----------

